# who bought out Challenger breakers?



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I believe Eaton bought them


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Ive seen some challenger panels from right around the merger date that have Eaton,Cutler-Hammer, and Challenger all printed on the labels.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

The only rated replacement (to my knowledge) is the Cutler Hammer CL.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, what is it? Eaton or Square D?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

EATON! 

They own Cutler-Hammer.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah I knew that but...drrr.


----------



## CoopElec (May 16, 2011)

*Challenger*

If I remember correctly, Seimens bought them originaly.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

CoopElec said:


> If I remember correctly, Seimens bought them originaly.


I dunno, but there was a certain few years where panels had embossed, right on the cover, Cutler-Hammer/Challenger.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bryant became Westinghouse which became part of Cutler Hammer. I'm not sure how Challenger got into the mix, but as Marc points out at one time the panels were a BR clone. Prior to that they were part of Sylvania.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Okay, I got the whole story. The Challenger mark is owned by American Circuit Breaker Company (the company that makes the aftermarket FPE breakers) for small breakers. The Challenger switchgear division was sold to Westinghouse, then Cutler Hammer ended up with the switchgear end of things when they bought out the Westinghouse breaker stuff. The company sort of went two ways. 

http://www.inspectapedia.com/fpe/FPE_Panel_ID9.htm


----------



## guy2073 (May 4, 2011)

Cutler hammer, you can take that to the bank. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steinsbu52 (Aug 4, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Okay, I got the whole story. The Challenger mark is owned by American Circuit Breaker Company (the company that makes the aftermarket FPE breakers) for small breakers. The Challenger switchgear division was sold to Westinghouse, then Cutler Hammer ended up with the switchgear end of things when they bought out the Westinghouse breaker stuff. The company sort of went two ways.
> 
> http://www.inspectapedia.com/fpe/FPE_Panel_ID9.htm


Good research, utterly amazing that company could produce such garbage and still stay business as long as they did.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone fly AirTran? You think breakers are bad try having a company that had its FAA License pulled due to too many crashed planes merge with another company and take majority share under the other companies name. 

Once there was ValuJet (had its licensed pulled) and AirTran and now there's just AirTran


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Edrick said:


> Anyone fly AirTran? You think breakers are bad try having a company that had its FAA License pulled due to too many crashed planes merge with another company and take majority share under the other companies name.
> 
> Once there was ValuJet (had its licensed pulled) and AirTran and now there's just AirTran


I flew Southwest last week, and I noticed all the baggage wagons they pull out to the planes said AirTran on them.


----------

